# Abu Dhabi bank job



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi I know these questions come up a lot but couldn't see a thread close to ours....

My husband is about to embark on the last stage of a series of interviews and we really hope he gets it!

What we need advice on is info given to us by the recruiter regarding if the package is enough for 2 adults a 2 and 5 year old in a 4 bed villa or apartment...there is so much info but we are going round and round in circles a bit, would somebody be able to advise?

Thank you in advance!

- AED 25'000 per year per child education allowance (for a maximum of 3 children)
- One month's salary relocation allowance
- Monthly salary to be agreed by both parties if successful AED 43'000 per month
- Annual Bonus - this is discretionary, but is judged on your own and the company's performance. 
- family medical insurance

Thats all we know at the moment and we hope to know more next week!

Regards, Sarah


----------

